# Best State For Prepping?



## bsflower13 (Nov 30, 2014)

What is the best state in the USA for prepping and why?

We are going to be buying land in the next 2 yrs and can live anywhere we want thanks to our online job.

1. were
2. why
3. do you live there now?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think every person has his own needs, desires, etc. So my idea is not necessarily going to fit your needs. Maybe Florida, plenty of water right now, easy to grow food. If you're on the coast, you can fish. But the extremes of weather could be a deal breaker, so see my first sentence.

But it ain't New York.


----------



## bsflower13 (Nov 30, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I think every person has his own needs, desires, etc. So my idea is not necessarily going to fit your needs. Maybe Florida, plenty of water right now, easy to grow food. If you're on the coast, you can fish. But the extremes of weather could be a deal breaker, so see my first sentence.
> 
> But it ain't New York.


Oh I know it ain't NY that is why we are looking. The weather is great for growing were we are, but the gov. is off the hook here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There are LOTS of variables that need to be considered. One thing that comes to mind is Rural Living v. Urban Living. Plenty of states have crappy big cities but if you get far enough away, quality of life increases, in my opinion. Some ideas, in no particular order;

Freedom/Liberty; Find a state that is not intent on enacting laws that take away your liberties. Think 2nd Amendment!
Low Cost, Low Tax, Low Regulation; More than likely you'll want to find a state that is affordable, maybe no state tax like Texas, Tennessee, Florida, etc.
Low Crime; See Rural vs Urban. 

Southern and Mountain States seem to be conservative, Constitutional, and Freedom minded but many areas in some Socialist States are still free.
Water, Power and other resources are important. Population Density is certainly something to think about. 

Many more so hopefully some good responses will come.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Somewhere in the Southwest, about 5000 feet elevation. Earth sheltered or straw bale, passive solar home and you are set for temperatures all year round. Sink a well with a solar generator. You can garden all year round, using a cold frame cover for freezing nights. Good gun laws. What's not to like?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We chose Arizona, specifically for the gun laws and the proximity to Mexico (or more accurately the exit point to the US) if it goes bad. It does not have an optimal climate for growing food. It does also still have a state income tax. Plus it has Phoenix - big negative. But after weighing the pluses and minuses, that was the best choice for us. We are not living there now, although we do have land free and clear there. We are presently living in the Peoples' Republic of Minnesota which is almost, but not quite as bad as New York. Not a good place for preppers entirely due to the government. The ground is great.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I've lived in many places. My favorite in the US, was New Mexico.
Really good weather. Lots of culture. 
I don't know what it's like there now, but I would think you could find a private spot away from the cities.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> We chose Arizona, specifically for the gun laws and the proximity to Mexico (or more accurately the exit point to the US) if it goes bad. It does not have an optimal climate for growing food. It does also still has a state income tax. Plus it has Phoenix - big negative. But after weighing the pluses and minuses, that was the best choice for us. We are not living there now, although we do have land free and clear there. We are presently living in the Peoples' Republic of Minnesota which is almost, but not quite as bad as New York. Not a good place for preppers entirely due to the government. The ground is great.


I'd have to respectfully disagree with your statement about Arizona not having an optimal climate for growing food. It all depends on the elevation. When I lived in the Sierra Vista area at 4300 feet, I had an organic garden and orchard that was unbelievable. Good monsoons in the summer and drip irrigation covered the rest. I put up over 300 quarts each year. We never bought fruit, veggies or nuts. (Pecan trees grow really well.) Here in Tucson, it is lower and warmer and takes a lot of water for a summer garden, so I opt out of that. BUT... my winter garden is great! We can't keep up with it. Right now I have peas, beets, broccoli, turnips, collards, chard, kale, and all the salad greens you could ever want.

4300-5000 feet is perfect for growing food all year round. A little green house or cold frames is all you need for the winter. Also realize that many places in Arizona are much like Colorado - big pines and aspens with lots of snow. You can live at 2000 feet or at 10,000 feet or any where inbetween.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I'd have to respectfully disagree with your statement about Arizona not having an optimal climate for growing food. It all depends on the elevation. When I lived in the Sierra Vista area at 4300 feet, I had an organic garden and orchard that was unbelievable. Good monsoons in the summer and drip irrigation covered the rest. I put up over 300 quarts each year. We never bought fruit, veggies or nuts. (Pecan trees grow really well.) Here in Tucson, it is lower and warmer and takes a lot of water for a summer garden, so I opt out of that. BUT... my winter garden is great! We can't keep up with it. Right now I have peas, beets, broccoli, turnips, collards, chard, kale, and all the salad greens you could ever want.
> 
> 4300-5000 feet is perfect for growing food all year round. A little green house or cold frames is all you need for the winter. Also realize that many places in Arizona are much like Colorado - big pines and aspens with lots of snow. You can live at 2000 feet or at 10,000 feet or any where inbetween.


I pray you are right. We bought some land a few years ago in the Sulphur Springs valley. Basically our back yard will abut the Apache Stronghold - about 4600 feet (I think). If we can grow stuff without extraordinary means, so much the better!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Florida or south Georgia.

I live out in the country in Florida. Easily do two growing season a year. Reasonable taxes & no state income tax. Stay away from the coast as it will take the blunt of a hurricane. The further inland you go the better in my opinion.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> I pray you are right. We bought some land a few years ago in the Sulphur Springs valley. Basically our back yard will abut the Apache Stronghold - about 4600 feet (I think). If we can grow stuff without extraordinary means, so much the better!


Just depends on your soil. Hopefully your place is not real rocky. Our place in Sierra Vista had a lot of clay. Here in Tucson we have sand. BUT.... Compost covers a multitude of sins.  Even if you have a lot of rocks, you can still make a decent garden - it will just take more work. You might have to add soil sulfur if your pH is high. But you definitely have the climate going for you. You will probably get a lot of wind in the spring. You also have the ideal climate for a south facing, passive solar home, oriented lengthwise from east to west. You are not too awfully far from the wine country of Elgin and Sonoita - a nice day trip for you during the wine tasting season.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am not real worried about soil. I am planning on following Slippy's very excellent plan of buying a bunch of stock tanks, shooting holes in the bottom, then filling them with gravel, wheat grass and whatever soil Mrs Inor needs for growing whatever she wants to grow. (That part is beyond my intelligence.)

My biggest concern was water. But I had a well drilled right after we bought the land and there is water. It is deep - 542 feel, but I figure Inor ingenuity can deduce a solution to that.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Doomsday Pro » Hope for the best; plan for the worst.Best Cities to Live for a Prepper


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I dunno...I thought I had the ideal place, but...in the last two and a half years I've passed three other vehicles on my way to town. Admittedly, it was the same one, but still...I thought I had this mountain to myself. Might be time to move again. Sigh.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

You probably need to consider additional factors as well. For instance how far are you willing to be from medical care if there is no disaster and you need medical attention? You need to balance prepping factors against other needs and desires.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

bsflower13 said:


> What is the best state in the USA for prepping and why?
> 
> We are going to be buying land in the next 2 yrs and can live anywhere we want thanks to our online job.
> 
> ...


I chose Ohio. I feel qualified to talk about it because I was raised in NY State. I live outside the county seat on the edge of Amish country. Why? Because my area is a slice of time left over from 1955. This town has no graffitti and a low crime rate. We get some theft, since times all over are hard. Next to no killings. The last one I heard of was years ago. The town even has a park with its own little amusement park and concerts in the summer. It's a town with neatly trimmed lawns and friendly people. Cost of living is reasonable and the money that gets you a house in NY will buy you a farm here. The weather is a milder version of that in your state.

If you can't stand winters, you'll have to put up with the dangers of southern living


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife and I have discussed retirement in the Carolinas or Florida. Mild winters, long growing seasons.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think that there are many factors. My wife and I have narrowed it down to Montana, Wyoming, Utah, New Mexico, or North/South Dakota. The main factors are 1) Population Density. IMO one of the greatest threats to someone who is prepared will be other people. 2) Able to grow your own food in addition to hunt and fish. 3) Political climate. I have no desire to live in a state that is run by Liberal Democrats. IMO there is a good chance that they will pass laws outlawing the private ownership of firearms or make it so difficult to do so that for all intent and purposes it is illegal. They may also decide that whatever you have, others may need it more so, the government will take what you have. It just seems that states run by these folks make it difficult to live the way you want to.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Not Florida.
Hot, high humidity, hurricanes, too many people (from the north), snakes, bugs, alligators, did I mention bugs?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Alcohol and firearms! No place but TEXAS baby!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Were: Place where not everyone else will be heading, Place with water that is not hard to get to, a place you know the environment.
Why: If you know the environment the learning curve is much shorter, If lot of others are heading there you will have a harder time dealing with them. You need Water.
Do you live there now: Yes and have for a long time and will be long after SHTF.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I can tell you one of the worse places is WI. We've had snow on the ground for most of the month already and it isn't even December yet. Unless you want to waste half the year trying to prepare for the other half when it's cold and everything is frozen. I guess it may be a good thing though because most won't want to deal with the weather and move south along with ALL the rest.

We are looking into WY and NE. Our thinking is the less people the better fighting over resources.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Texas. Needs no explanation. There is something for everybody here.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

southwest area southern colorado,new mexico Az,southern utah all are good


----------



## bsflower13 (Nov 30, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> I chose Ohio. I feel qualified to talk about it because I was raised in NY State. I live outside the county seat on the edge of Amish country. Why? Because my area is a slice of time left over from 1955. This town has no graffitti and a low crime rate. We get some theft, since times all over are hard. Next to no killings. The last one I heard of was years ago. The town even has a park with its own little amusement park and concerts in the summer. It's a town with neatly trimmed lawns and friendly people. Cost of living is reasonable and the money that gets you a house in NY will buy you a farm here. The weather is a milder version of that in your state.
> 
> If you can't stand winters, you'll have to put up with the dangers of southern living


The only reason we have not been looking in Ohio is because of fracking, do you know how much is being done in your area?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I can tell you one of the worse places is WI. We've had snow on the ground for most of the month already and it isn't even December yet. Unless you want to waste half the year trying to prepare for the other half when it's cold and everything is frozen. I guess it may be a good thing though because most won't want to deal with the weather and move south along with ALL the rest.
> 
> We are looking into WY and NE. Our thinking is the less people the better fighting over resources.


That is why I am staying here. We will be left alone soon after the fall. I would not want to be farther north in the State than here.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The way I see it, people have lived in all 50 states for many a year. Back during the times that would resemble after SHTF now. People grew, hunted and stored food in all 50 states, then, so I guess they can do it again. All places has it's goods and bads I guess.
I realize I don't live in the perfect place, but it's my home, and it's where I'll stay if at all possible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bsflower13 said:


> The only reason we have not been looking in Ohio is because of fracking, do you know how much is being done in your area?


What's wrong with Fracking?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What's wrong with Fracking?


Those fracking kids are always in my yard! The next time I catch one of those little frackers I am going to bust his fracking skull! Mother-frackers!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The environmentalists like to blame fracking on a variety of issues. As far as I know it has not been scientifically proven that the technique contaminates water.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

???? http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfection,_Nevada


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't forget the Bibles.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Alcohol and firearms! No place but TEXAS baby!





bsflower13 said:


> The only reason we have not been looking in Ohio is because of fracking, do you know how much is being done in your area?


With the price of oil dropping like a rock and OPEC keeping the cheaper conventional production running full blast..Fracking is going to rapidly become a moot point.


----------



## bsflower13 (Nov 30, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> With the price of oil dropping like a rock and OPEC keeping the cheaper conventional production running full blast..Fracking is going to rapidly become a moot point.


But I will not buy land that has poisoned water ways or I do not own the mineral right to. I would prefer a state that fracking is banned in, low taxes, little to know gun laws and as much freedom as we are allowed in the states.

I hope you are right but right now land is pa is unlivable and they have to truck in water for livestock and showers. The land is worthless to even sell.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a map on the wall of all 50 states. Each time I learn something about a state that makes it unacceptable, I put red lines through it. Fracking has not been one of my criteria. So far my issues have been gun laws and taxes. About half the states get eliminated right there. You might want to try the same approach with your own criteria.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bsflower13 said:


> But I will not buy land that has poisoned water ways or I do not own the mineral right to. I would prefer a state that fracking is banned in, low taxes, little to know gun laws and as much freedom as we are allowed in the states.
> 
> I hope you are right but right now land is pa is unlivable and they have to truck in water for livestock and showers. The land is worthless to even sell.


bsflower,
Would it be possible to provide a source detailing the negatives on the fracking process so I can debunk them?
Thanks

PS I like your website!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Alcohol and firearms! No place but TEXAS baby!





bsflower13 said:


> But I will not buy land that has poisoned water ways or I do not own the mineral right to. I would prefer a state that fracking is banned in, low taxes, little to know gun laws and as much freedom as we are allowed in the states.
> 
> I hope you are right but right now land is pa is unlivable and they have to truck in water for livestock and showers. The land is worthless to even sell.


Gotcha on that. Did know it was that bad up there. Thanks for the scoop.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fracking Has been going on a long time , it has never ever poisoned a drop of water. Has not happened will not happen. More false information brought to you by the same folks that brought you global warming.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BSFlower -

Your's is a good website. Nice work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Fracking Has been going on a long time , it has never ever poisoned a drop of water. Has not happened will not happen. More false information brought to you by the same folks that brought you global warming.


+1 on Smitty above ^^^^

The complicit media has been "making news" to further the bull shat that our marxist leader calls "Fundamental transformation" based on the lies of socialists and commies...and it has been going on now for many many years.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

bsflower13 said:


> But I will not buy land that has poisoned water ways or I do not own the mineral right to. I would prefer a state that fracking is banned in, low taxes, little to know gun laws and as much freedom as we are allowed in the states.
> 
> I hope you are right but right now land is pa is unlivable and they have to truck in water for livestock and showers. The land is worthless to even sell.


Where in PA are we talking about?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's a YouYube that claim southern Alabama or near Mariana, FL to be the best place for a prepper.... You can m=buy my house in JAX and I will move there and let you know. ;-)
(mute the music - sleeeeepy elevator music)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope everyone follows the map. We will do just fine in Wisconsin . Might get a bit lonely but we will get by just like those before us did.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Diver said:


> I have a map on the wall of all 50 states. Each time I learn something about a state that makes it unacceptable, I put red lines through it. Fracking has not been one of my criteria. So far my issues have been gun laws and taxes. About half the states get eliminated right there. You might want to try the same approach with your own criteria.


So which states has the lest amount of red lines?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

NZKiwi said:


> So which states has the lest amount of red lines?


Right now, the south is doing okay, Montana and it's neighbors and Alaska. Arizona is okay, but the proximity to California is a concern. That's by my criteria however and YMMV.

I've also done a little investigation of other countries, but the gun laws in most of them are off putting.


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Diver said:


> Right now, the south is doing okay, Montana and it's neighbors and Alaska. Arizona is okay, but the proximity to California is a concern. That's by my criteria however and YMMV.
> 
> I've also done a little investigation of other countries, but the gun laws in most of them are off putting.


Did a little researching and Maine with New Hampshire are looking pretty good.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

NZKiwi said:


> Did a little researching and Maine with New Hampshire are looking pretty good.


Both are trending liberal due to Massachusetts transplants. I don't think they will remain the way they are. Note that Jeanne Shaheen won in NH. The way the election went that should not have happened.


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Diver said:


> Both are trending liberal due to Massachusetts transplants. I don't think they will remain the way they are. Note that Jeanne Shaheen won in NH. The way the election went that should not have happened.


Liberal? Are they anit-gun or something like that?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I prefer a state of harmony...:grin:

Or the one I live in. Lots of resources; water, trees, fish, game, mountains, forests...all kinds of goodies.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

NZKiwi said:


> Liberal? Are they anit-gun or something like that?


Massachusetts is both a anti-gun state and a high tax state. My fear is the transplants will change NH and Maine to be the same way. Massachusetts is a much more populous state and a few migrants can overwhelm the neighboring states.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Diver said:


> Massachusetts is both a anti-gun state and a high tax state. My fear is the transplants will change NH and Maine to be the same way. Massachusetts is a much more populous state and a few migrants can overwhelm the neighboring states.


NH is live free or die, lots of MA transplants ended up there, myself included.

It's been awhile since I lived there, but if I recall correctly NH has better laws for just about everything. :thumbup:


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> NH is live free or die, lots of MA transplants ended up there, myself included.
> 
> It's been awhile since I lived there, but if I recall correctly NH has better laws for just about everything. :thumbup:


I think it is still a better place than Massachusetts, but I lack confidence it will stay that way, particularly after reelecting a senator who voted for Obamacare. That's pretty whacked IMHO.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Another consideration is what natural disasters occur in an area. I could never live with tornados or hurricanes or massive storm surges. Never. AZ has wild fires in the mountains, to be sure. There are fault lines that have caused earthquakes in the past. But we don't have hurricanes, tornados of any significant size, no storm surges, no crazy ice storms, massive flooding, or prolonged winter. You can choose your elevation to determine your climate zone of preference. I love being outside all year round, having great solar options, and year round gardening options. Too hot in summer? I can be at 8,000 ft. in an hour, enjoying the cool air and chair lift ride of the country's southern most ski area!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

New England sucks period. Best state no such thing. You take waht you have and deal with it. I love Montana, one because when its cold, no one comes out to bad things. Short growing season, but if you have land grow as mush as possible. Game is all over. Rivers are close by to fish. But negative 40 isn't for everyone.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A paranoid state. 

I always liked the desert southwest. Not California. Maybe a four corners state. My half brother and sister lived in Huntington beach California and before that in Mesa Arizona. They left me here. In the cold.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

bsflower13 said:


> The only reason we have not been looking in Ohio is because of fracking, do you know how much is being done in your area?


You're right there is some in certain areas. We've heard that there have been mini-quakes, but we have yet to actually feel one. One thing I can tell you is that out in Oklahoma they have had serious problems. Then again, we've had mini-quakes for years. Long before fracking. Another nice part about living in my region is this: we have a coal mine on our property and partial rights to the output of a natural gas well nearby. It takes some of the worry about energy out of the equation.

Now, I know a fair amount about Lockport, since I lived in Buffalo for a bit. I can tell you for sure that our weather is better! Schools are good and most places outside the city (as we are) have lots of trees. There's a hospital in town and we're within reasonable distance of major shopping, but the major population is 35 miles away. One thing that may make a difference to us preppers, the city 35 miles from here has a petroleum refinery. There are little oil wells (in the thousands) all over the region. Anything else you want to know, pm me.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

my answer to this question is the state you are in and know


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Jeep said:


> New England sucks period. Best state no such thing. You take waht you have and deal with it. I love Montana, one because when its cold, no one comes out to bad things. Short growing season, but if you have land grow as mush as possible. Game is all over. Rivers are close by to fish. But negative 40 isn't for everyone.


Montana sounds like me, love the cold and hiking in the bush is a passion.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Laid back, "enchanted" and content - New Mexico


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

As I approach retirement (18 months & counting) the wife & I went through the list of states, one by one. I will say it really is a matter of what is important to you. We are shifting to a more homestead/prep'ed mind set. So a few things were taken into the thought process, land & lack of zoning laws. I don't want to have to pay the state a "permit" tax everytime I want put up a chicken coupe or add to the hunting shack. At one point I had considered returning home to Washington but the "cali" transplant tree lovers have made it so one sided that 80% of the state has to follow king county and its lib agenda. 

Sit down make a list of what matters and lots of research.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

You know I just said new mexico but I should have said "wherever, on contingency" - we have always known that when it gets dicey here we will go "yonder" until it settles back down. 
I can't say go anywhere like there won't be disruptions and we take "scooting over temporarily" for granted.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a goat in the house. She went down in the cold snap. We are without water again. How serious are you about what you want. My Goat is more important than some other things. If She needs in she stays. Poop can always get picked up. Montana I will not leave, because of weather or other.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

I had to choose. I went with Idaho.
Low taxes, gun friendly. Conservative. The Moscow area is nice. Good water availability, inexpensive land and a great growing season. I opted for more remote. High Mountains. One road in and lots of bridges that can be defended or brought down if necessary. People in the area have mastered "Prepping" by necessity. Building codes do exist but are largely left up to the honor system. Lets face it, when you live above 5000 feet and get 160 inches of snow, your going to build appropriately.

I will need a serious green house and plan on rabbits and hens.
Maxx


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Maxxdad said:


> I had to choose. I went with Idaho.
> Low taxes, gun friendly. Conservative. The Moscow area is nice. Good water availability, inexpensive land and a great growing season. I opted for more remote. High Mountains. One road in and lots of bridges that can be defended or brought down if necessary. People in the area have mastered "Prepping" by necessity. Building codes do exist but are largely left up to the honor system. Lets face it, when you live above 5000 feet and get 160 inches of snow, your going to build appropriately.
> 
> I will need a serious green house and plan on rabbits and hens.
> Maxx


Idaho fell off my list because of the cold, after all the surgeries I find I can barely get around when exposed to serious cold for a long amount of time. 5000 & 160inchs of snow.. good on you it is amazing country thats for sure. I do miss hunting that state.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Another consideration is what natural disasters occur in an area. I could never live with tornados or hurricanes or massive storm surges. Never. AZ has wild fires in the mountains, to be sure. There are fault lines that have caused earthquakes in the past. But we don't have hurricanes, tornados of any significant size, no storm surges, no crazy ice storms, massive flooding, or prolonged winter. You can choose your elevation to determine your climate zone of preference. I love being outside all year round, having great solar options, and year round gardening options. Too hot in summer? I can be at 8,000 ft. in an hour, enjoying the cool air and chair lift ride of the country's southern most ski area!


You're really out of luck, RNP. EVERY one of the continental 49 states has had tornadoes! And the monsoon rains in AZ really suck. They come every year and you would think that the govt there would figure that out, eventually, and put in some kind of flood control system.

Personally, I don't mind sall quakes. Lots of small ones mean no big ones. It's when you have NO quakes for a long time that you are most in danger from The Big One.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I put my vote in for the mountains of East Tennessee. Yes, a high sales tax, but low property taxes and NO state income tax!!! We've retired 20 miles from Hot Springs, NC. Mountain folks make helpful neighbors -- just don't piss them off. Everyone cans, hunts, and gardens. The area is a community of tough people who are defacto preppers.


----------



## bsflower13 (Nov 30, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> I put my vote in for the mountains of East Tennessee. Yes, a high sales tax, but low property taxes and NO state income tax!!! We've retired 20 miles from Hot Springs, NC. Mountain folks make helpful neighbors -- just don't piss them off. Everyone cans, hunts, and gardens. The area is a community of tough people who are defacto preppers.


We were considering Tennessee as one of the best choices, as long as we stayed away from the large fault line that runs down the mountain range. Seems no one place is going to be perfect. Lockport has great fertile soil and plenty of rain fall and no fracking to contaminate ground water. If this state wasn't so anti guns, high taxes and basically all up in your business, it would be good land.

Fracking article: Injection Wells: The Poison Beneath Us - ProPublica

Fracking: It's All About the Water | Mother Jones

Fracking Water Contamination Attorneys: Parker Waichman LLP

Fracking Does Contaminate Groundwater: Carry on Drilling Regardless - Forbes

I only worry about 3 things as a prepper food, water and shelter and if I'm buying land with poisoned water how will we be able to survive. The articles are worth your time to read so you can see what all the hoopla is about.

My final thoughts on this as educated preppers who will defend there land or die, will ignorantly drink well water from your protected land and die of cancer.


----------

